# Mit JFileChooser per Applet Dateien auf dem Server auswählen



## Zwicki (26. Okt 2004)

Hallo

Kann ich irgendwie mit einem JFileChooser aus einem JApplet heraus dem Benutzer die möglichkeit geben, Dateien auf dem JApplet-heimatserver auszuwählen und zu öffenen.

oder mit welchen Komponenten würdet ihr das realisieren?
[/quote]


----------



## abollm (26. Okt 2004)

Hmm...

mit RMI vielleicht?!


----------



## Zwicki (26. Okt 2004)

und wie geht das genau?


----------



## abollm (26. Okt 2004)

Zwicki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und wie geht das genau?



Wenn du mit RMI nichts anfangen kannst, dann schau zunächst in die Spezifikation, z.B. für Java 1.5:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/guide/rmi/spec/rmiTOC.html

Im Netz düftest du zudem eine Menge Material finden. Schau auch einmal in die Online-Bücher, z.B. hier:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=245

Nach dieser Lektüre dürfte es dir bei ansonsten vorhandenen Java-Kenntnissen nicht schwer fallen, ein Gerüst für deine Aufgabe zu erstellen. Andernfalls einfach gezielt nachfragen.


----------



## Zwicki (26. Okt 2004)

Merci


----------

